#     - 8.7

## menedzher

8.7  

  ,    ,    (                ?)

   .        . , ,   .

.

----------


## Svetishe

-,   .  - 3.,-, - 3.  -.
       -        .

----------


## JM!

.    .

1.  3.  .       " ".     ""  "" -      .   " " (   ).  **   F9,     . 

2.          .   ,    (      ),  .

    .   "  " -    -       .  F9 -     - , .

3.      ,  ...
  ,  F7     -   - ,     -     .

----------


## Svetishe

4.    F7

----------


## menedzher

/.
  :
- 
-   
-   

  ?





> .    .
> 
> 1.  3.  .       " ".     ""  "" -      .   " " (   ).  **   F9,     . 
> 
> 2.          .   ,    (      ),  .
> 
>     .   "  " -    -       .  F9 -     - , .
> 
> 3.      ,  ...
>   ,  F7     -   - ,     -     .

----------


## Svetishe

,   .   ,            ,      -.   ,  ,    - ,   .       /.

----------


## menedzher

? ?

----------


## Svetishe

1.     150 ,    100 .  -   ( ),  100     .   -    150 ,   ,     ,      -  150 .
2. " - ", -    ,  ,     ,     -, -

----------


## menedzher

, .
    .             ,            .      ?

  :
1.    100%
2.   100%
3. 100%

- :
51-62/ 27200 ( 10)

-  :
60/-51 13204,2( 10)

- :
19/3-60/ 2014.2
68//18-19/3 2014,2
41/1-60/ 11190 (10  .  1119)

-   :
62/-90/1/3 27200
90/3-68//18 4149.15
90/2/-41/1 11190 (10  .  1119)
0/0-0/1/3 23050,85
0/2/3-0/0 11190

 - ?

----------


## Svetishe

-,      -.

----------


## kol2

!   ..

----------

